# winkelpicker auch als posenrute?



## ninja1 (26. Juli 2001)

Hi leute,habe dank euren tips heute 2 rotaugen gefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,aber zum spass habe ich zum ende meines angeltrips die winkelpickerrute als posenrute benutzt.ich habe eine kleine forellenpose tragkraft 5g an die schnur gemacht und mit 5 kleinen schrottbleien beschwert und ausgeworfen....kann man das öfters machen,oder ist die winkelpickerrute nicht dafürzugebrauchen?


----------



## Palerado (27. Juli 2001)

Ich denke auch, dass Du eine leichtere Pose benutzen solltest, da Du ja scheinbar auf Friedfische angeln willst.
Ich würde da höchstens 3 Gramm nehmen. Ausser Du musst wirklich weit schmeissen.Daniel


----------



## Uwe (27. Juli 2001)

Moin ninja,das ist ja schön, dass es jetzt mit den Fischen klappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Da kommen bestimmt bald auch größere dazu!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Thema Winkelpicker und Pose:
Wie Rotauge und CL schon sagen im Prinzip ist das natürlich möglich. Das Problem ist, Winkelpicker sind meist relativ kurz und haben eine sehr weiche Spitze (sollen sie ja auch wegen der Bissanzeige). 
Wenn du mit Pose angelst hast du keinen direkten "Weg" zwischen Rute und Köder (erst die waagerechte Schnur auf oder im Wasser zur Pose, möglicherweise noch mit Schnurbogen, und dann senkrecht nach unten zum Köder). Diesen "Winkel" musst du beim Anschlag überwinden. Das geht natürlich besser mit einer etwas härteren Spitze und längeren Rute. Gerade wenn du nicht nur in 3m Entfernung vom Ufer angelst.Aber am "Anfang" ist das mit deinen Möglichkeiten völlig okUwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Rotauge (27. Juli 2001)

Den Fischen ist&acute;s egal

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (27. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,wie schon gesagt, im Prinzip kannst Du mit jeder Rute auf jeden Fisch angeln. Wer hat Dir eine 5 Gramm Pose zum Forellenangeln verkauft? Bestimmt dein Angelhändler mit den teuren Maden!!! Schreibe doch bitte mal wie der Angelhändler heißt, würde ihn gerne mal kennenlernen. Ich habe selber viele Jahre in unserem Verein eine Jugendgruppe geleitet und bei uns gibt es auch so einen Händler. Er ist zwar selber ein Angler gewesen hat aber nie den Fortschritt mitgemacht und hat den Jugendlichen nur Müll angedreht. So habe ich mich damals entschlossen. eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu gründen, damit die Jugendlichen auch mal in einem gutem Angelgeschäft (liegt ca.20-25 km von unserem Wohnort entfernt) einkaufen konnten und eine sehr gute Beratung bekommen haben.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## magic feeder (22. August 2007)

*AW: winkelpicker auch als posenrute?*

ich habe auch damals mit meiner ersten rute alles gemacht was man so machen kann, und das ist auch vollkommen in ordnung bis man sich im klaren darüber ist ob und auf was man sich spezialisieren möchte.........


----------



## Lasko (22. August 2007)

*AW: winkelpicker auch als posenrute?*

Hey!

Ein Winkelpicker ist völlig in Ordnung zum Stippen. Falls du weiter werfen möchtest, kannst du auch eine Weitwurfpose dran montieren. 
Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du Kontakt zum Köder behälst (wie bereits erwähnt), denn du kannst nicht in dem Maß anschlagen, wie mit einer langen Stipprute!

Ich persönlich nehme auch oftmals eher den Winkelpicker mit zur Talsperre...wiegt nicht so viel!!! 

LG Lasko


----------

